# Acrylic Base Paint that Dries Clear



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

O.k. this is what I am looking for but it is difficult to find if you don't
know what it's called.

When you go to the paint store they don't have "light blue" or medium blue" or
"navy blue", etc. paint for sale. Obviously they can't stock every color.
They use a base paint that they tint to the color you want.

I saw somewhere that there is a "base paint" that, if you don't tint it, will dry clear.
I searched for base paint but not getting the results I am looking for. The word "base"
is used a lot when it comes to paint.

Anyone know what I am talking about?

Thanks,

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario, Canada

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you wanting what they call a pure medium? :lurk5:

Have you looked at glitter paint? You may be able to filter out the glitter with cheese cloth and have a clear medium left....

:cheers2:


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are you wanting what they call a pure medium? :lurk5:
> 
> Have you looked at glitter paint? You may be able to filter out the glitter with cheese cloth and have a clear medium left....
> 
> :cheers2:


I am looking for an acrylic paint that dries clear.

I tried Floetrol but that gave me problems. Dried clear but wasn't
really the right consistency as paint. Have Liquitex varnish/medium
but same problem.

I know it's out there somewhere. Read a article where the person argued with
the guy in the paint store who said it had to be tinted and was useless as just
the base paint. Thought he was crazy for wanting just the base with no tint.
Can't find the article/post again. I always do that. LOL!

James


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Pulled this off the Wal-Mart site-

Valspar 7351075 5 gal Flat Exterior Paint - Clear Base
ValsparModel: 7351075
Average rating:0out of5stars, based on0reviews
Write a review

$125.91
$125.91

Out of stock
Actual Color: 
Clear Base


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

crazy mike said:


> Pulled this off the Wal-Mart site-
> 
> Valspar 7351075 5 gal Flat Exterior Paint - Clear Base
> ValsparModel: 7351075
> ...


Thanks!

Will check it out.

James


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We used to use a crystal clear top coat finish when we printed photographs for exhibition and on charcoal and pastel drawings to keep them from getting smudged. This is most often available in an acrylic type spray can, but can be found for air brush application as well.

The pure medium is similiar in application but comes in a paint can for mixing with color tints and can be applied by brush or air brushed. It doesnt have the titanium white tint that is what is often used for mixing other paint colors by most manufacturers.

In the automotive world it is used to carry color tint (not always an opaque paint), metal flake and other additives to go over a base coat color.

What are you planning to use this for and it may jog another memory....


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> We used to use a crystal clear top coat finish when we printed photographs for exhibition and on charcoal and pastel drawings to keep them from getting smudged. This is most often available in an acrylic type spray can, but can be found for air brush application as well.
> 
> The pure medium is similiar in application but comes in a paint can for mixing with color tints and can be applied by brush or air brushed. It doesnt have the titanium white tint that is what is often used for mixing other paint colors by most manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Pour Painting. Got hooked on it watching YouTube. You pour pain on a canvas and then work it
around by blowing it around or tilting the canvas in different directions.
You get to make a real mess on purpose. LOL!

There are a few on YouTube that make amazing paintings. They have all kinds of ways of doing it.
Ring pours, dirty pours, Dutch pours, swipes, use you imagination.

So had an idea but need an un-tinted acrylic paint that would dry clear
to use in conjunction with other acrylic paint but not mixed with it.

James


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Most (home) paint store bases are white, they need some opacity to add a semi-transparent color tint. You have to buy the base outright and why the opacity is already included, it makes more profit than adding the opacity later in the tint color. And the tint is such a small amount of the overall you cannot get enough opacity in that alone. 

Clear base is even more expensive, you don't even have opacity built into it yet. When it's clear it actually should be called an overcoat or topcoat.

I would be looking for clearcoat or clear topcoat rather than clear base in searches. That would call up most car paint clears.

You may have to adjust for your 'consistency' thing.


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

finaprint said:


> Most (home) paint store bases are white, they need some opacity to add a semi-transparent color tint. You have to buy the base outright and why the opacity is already included, it makes more profit than adding the opacity later in the tint color. And the tint is such a small amount of the overall you cannot get enough opacity in that alone.
> 
> Clear base is even more expensive, you don't even have opacity built into it yet. When it's clear it actually should be called an overcoat or topcoat.
> 
> ...



That's where I have trouble. The consistency. Tried Floetrol but it is to thin. Liquitex varnish/medium is to thin. Polyacrylic is to thin. I need it the same consistency as my acrylic paint colors. And to thicken them would have to add something. Then that would mess up the clearness I want. I guess I could just leave the lid off and let them thicken up by themselves but that may not work either.

Was hoping there was a clear drying acrylic paint that was thicker than the above. I could always thin that with a bit of water.

That article I saw didn't say where he bought it but I gather it is available somewhere.

James

James


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

O.K. I think I found one:

Behr Premium Plus Interior Flat Paint - Deep Base - 100% Acrylic.

Also comes in gloss, semi-gloss, etc. Thick too.

Found a YouTube video where a lady used it and she said it dries clear.

James


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have to see what you use this for once you do it!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you ever achieve what you were wanting to accomplish @JamesFarrow


----------

